# Need Help



## 3MTA3 (Apr 4, 2005)

FIRST TIMER HERE WITH B&S 18HP LT1000 NOT STARTING. I HAVE INSTALL A NEW BATTERY,SPARK PLUG,FUEL FILTER, CHANGED THE OIL,& CLEANED OUT THE CARB(FULL OF GOOP). LAST YEAR BEFORE I PUT HER IN STORAGE I HAD TO JUMP START HER TO CUT GRASS. A BUDDY TOLD ME THAT KEEPING GAS IN A PLASTIC JUG CAN HAVE A RESIN BUILD UP THAT WILL CLOG THE CARB . I CLEANED THE CARB (I THOUGHT GOOD ENOUGH) BUT STILL SHE WONT START . WHAT STEP SHOULD I TAKE NEXT? I HAVE A BIG YARD AND A PUSH MOWER AS A BACKUP,BUT WHO WANTS TO PUSH WHEN YOU CAN RIDE.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

take the carbs jets and all apart and blow em all out with cleaner. that or just go ahead and rebuild the carb, and plastic or steel or alluminum, don't matter, all gas goes bad unless you use stabilizer, matter of fact you should always use stabilizer. but rebuild and fully, i mean soak and blow out with cleaner and rebuild the carb


----------



## 3MTA3 (Apr 4, 2005)

3mta3 Here ,thanks For The Reply Bugman. I'll Try This Out & See What Happens


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

cool, just remember, don't leave gas in em without stabilizer!!, gummed carbs make for headaches. oh and totally tear it apart to rebuild it, any gaskets left to soak in carb cleaner will swell and fall apart most of the time.


----------



## 3MTA3 (Apr 4, 2005)

I Did What You Suggested I Do And Cleaned Her Good. Total Tear Down. She Still Wouldn't Fire . It Had A Hesitation (like A Slugish Drained Battery).so I Pulled Up A Seat And Went Deeper. With This Much Trouble What Could Go Wrong. Well I Removed The Front Cover To Expose The Rocker Arms When I Noticed That One Was Loose ,the Top One . With A Few Manual Turns I Felt More Resistance .i Did Give It A Turn Or Two To Tighten Down The Rocker. I Then Reassembled Every Thing Neccesary To Try It Again.this Time She Fired On The First Try And Every Attempt After .so What Did I Do ,i Cut My Grass. Now My Question Is What Happened And Why? I'm Filling Kinda Lucky So Don't Shoot Me To Bad!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

so its a ohv engine, hmm well a loose rocker would cause the valve to not open at the set time and basically cause it to run like crap or either not at all. no you did right, if it was loose, i'd check it every once in a while afterwards if it starts doing the same thing again. either that or throw some thread locker on the bolts. might have been where it wasn't tight to begin with when assembled.


----------



## 3MTA3 (Apr 4, 2005)

I'll Keep A Check On This From Time To Time Until I Feel Beter About Things.you May Be Right About It Coming From The Factory Like This. She Had A Knock In Her From The Start. I Thought It Was Normal Since I Pulled Her Out Of The Crate. Sounds To Me Like She Was Built On A Hang Over Saturday Morning. In Case I Forgot To Say Thanks ,i'll Say It Again "thanks A Million !"


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, they are mostly mass made. they are made good, and are high quality except there is people behind the workings and sometimes one will miss it or overlook it. your welcome.


----------



## paxfam (Aug 6, 2005)

I had the same problem on the a similiar engine, the knock was that loose arm and you said you gave them a turn? well I think there is a sleave in there and now that prolly has some wear on it, but sound like you got away with it, but I would for shir get some torque specs and torque them right. just a suggestion.


paxfam


----------

